# Verzeichnis mit symlink kopieren

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich möchte gerne ein Verzeichnis kopieren.

In diesem Verzeichnis sind verschiedene Symlinks enthalten.

Allerdings möchte ich nicht die Links kopieren, sondern die Dateien auf denen diese Links verweisen.

Sonst muß ich mir das nachher alles zusammensuchen.

Gibt es bei cp keinen Parameter für?

Am Besten ist, wenn dies alles aus der Konsole läuft.

Gruß Jörg

----------

## Anarcho

RTFM

manpage zu cp:

```
-L, --dereference

    Folge symbolischen Verknüpfungen immer.
```

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Anarcho,

danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Jetzt nochmal schnelle frage, gibt es so ein Kommando auch bei tar?

So das ich die Symlinks aus dem /etc Verzeichnis auch direkt mit einpacken kann?

Gruß Jörg

----------

## schachti

Wie anarcho bereits schrieb: RTFM!

```

       -h, --dereference

              don't dump symlinks; dump the files they point to

```

----------

## Anarcho

Nur für den Fall:

http://acronyms.thefreedictionary.com/RTFM

----------

## schachti

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Nur für den Fall:
> 
> http://acronyms.thefreedictionary.com/RTFM

 

Und gemeint ist nicht "Reboot the Freaking Machine", sondern dies.   :Wink: 

----------

